# greasing on watts watts wanstead, wendover and woodford.



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

when i sailed on mv wanstead as a cleaner, our ER crowd consisted of 1 donkeyman on watch, 1 storekeeper and 3 cleaners on daywork, no greasers, so who did the greasing, ? usually a ship carried 3 greasers, 1 per watch. she had a doxford ME, cant rember what the gennies were, other ships with B and W main engines had boxes to keep the oil levels topped up, and gennies had cups on rockers to be filled. ?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Most modern tankers (say around Suezmax size - 150000dwt) I have seen recently carry:

4 Engineers (C/E, 2/E, 3/E, 4/E)
1 Fitter
1 Oiler

Um - thats it!

For the record my first engine room had

7 Engineers (C/E, 2/E, 3/E, 4/E + 3x J/E)
3 Fitters
3 Oilers
3 Boilermen
3 cadets


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*re wanstead*

The Wanstead carried a C/E ,2ND,3RD, 4TH Engineers, D/MAN, STOREKEEPER, 3 DAYWORKERS. Cant understand why no greasers.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

There wasn't much need for Greasers Tony,maybe they were saving on the size of the crew,most likely the gingerbeers did the job,all they had to do was fill a grease cup or go down the tunnel and add a little oil to the boxes.

John.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*re greasing*

hello john, u could be right, no one else to do it.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

stores said:


> hello john, u could be right, no one else to do it.


I read your post again Tony,and saw that you had a Donkey-man per watch, total 3, so I would say he was the one that did it because I performed those duties when I was a Donkey-man. My title was Donkey-man/ Greaser in my Discharge Book.


----------



## Alex Salmond (Mar 7, 2011)

John Rogers said:


> There wasn't much need for Greasers Tony,maybe they were saving on the size of the crew,most likely the gingerbeers did the job,all they had to do was fill a grease cup or go down the tunnel and add a little oil to the boxes.
> 
> John.


Oh I dont know John I was a Greaser for years, you couldnt leave such a skilled job to an Engineer theyd be sure to stuff it up !!they were best left sleeping of the drink in the control room where they couldnt do any harm(Bounce)


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*re greasing*

hi john, only carried one donkeyman, was on watch with 2nd engineer.


----------



## submarine (Aug 18, 2008)

If there are no longer any Junior Eng. or engine works apprentices where do the seniors get their working (hands on ) experience before taking over a watch. With no junior to back them up.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

submarine said:


> If there are no longer any Junior Eng. or engine works apprentices where do the seniors get their working (hands on ) experience before taking over a watch. With no junior to back them up.


As cadets of course - 
Where does an engine works apprentice get his hands on experience


----------



## submarine (Aug 18, 2008)

Building engines, testing them and then ships trials. And getting into engine rooms of ships fitting out. It was a start.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

submarine said:


> Building engines, testing them and then ships trials. And getting into engine rooms of ships fitting out. It was a start.


So actually less operational experience than a cadet gets


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Most modern tankers (say around Suezmax size - 150000dwt) I have seen recently carry:
> 
> 4 Engineers (C/E, 2/E, 3/E, 4/E)
> 1 Fitter
> ...


German and Liberian flag box boats (C/E, 2/E, 3/E)
1 Fitter
1 Lecky
3 Motormen
1 Cadet


----------

